# Destin Cobia Crew April 2015



## atlantacapt

Hi All -

We will be running our 35' Egg Harbor/Yanmars again this year, fishing every fishable day between late March and early May, based out of Destin, FL. We have done the cobia gig for around 15 years with good success. We have a very cohesive crew, but as usual, most crew have to work some during the week. Thus, we will have limited openings available and are looking for a few folks to round out the crew on some days.

If interested, please send me a PM. Preferably, a candidate will be seasoned in cobia fishing, especially sighting fish and running the deck if asked to do so (gaffing/rigging/fighting fish/prepping and cleaning boat at end of day).

Here are a few pics from last year... 

Cameron


----------



## Scruggspc

Is a Cobia like a shark fish???:whistling:


----------



## sniperpeeps

Scruggspc said:


> Is a Cobia like a shark fish???:whistling:



Closely related to the great white


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlantacapt

Giant catfish. Giant...

Either that or a small shark. I'm ready for both.


----------



## cody&ryand

I am interested will be in town all of march and the first week of April not going to lie don't have the best eye for cobia but can run a gaff and a brush like no body's business when back at the dock


----------



## jross31455

Captain you know that I am game to work on the boat. I am beyond excited and can't wait for the water to get warmer. Won't be long!!!


----------



## magicfin

You still lookin...March April?? Moved here from Miami. Chartered own boat for 28 years throughout Miami, Keys, and Bahamas. Not chartering up here. Retired from Miami Dade Fire as Lt on Fire Boat and retired my charter business. Living in Santa Rosa Bch. e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## atlantacapt

sent you an email...


----------



## WhyMe

Catfish is what I say...no teeth give them away every time.
Nice boat....good luck cobia fish.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Fish_On

WhyMe said:


> Catfish is what I say...no teeth give them away every time.
> Nice boat....good luck cobia fish.
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


No no no...
Tuna family remember... Or was it marlin...
Ah shucks... LoL

nothing to do but fish ling season... All day everyday

Life is good...


----------



## Fish_On

Been wrapping jigs for the last 3 weeks...
Let's Rock!


----------



## cody&ryand

Fish_On said:


> Been wrapping jigs for the last 3 weeks...
> Let's Rock!


Good looking jigs


----------



## atlantacapt

cobias dont hit jigs...we use spinnerbaits. shhhh.

nice work on those jigs and on those fish!


----------



## B-4 Reel

I found the new secret weapon. Will be bringing with me when I come. Should be the next best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## gmoney

Cobia would likely eat sliced bread if you place it right


----------

